# Do rhinestones adhere to plastisol? Vinyl?



## grace1456 (Feb 3, 2009)

Newbie here.....By the way I love this forum. 
I want to incorporate other applications/products to my rhinestone designs. Step it up a notch. Can I adhere rhinestones to plastisol or vinyl? If not does anyone know of another product I can use? We are not a printer we only use a heat press. Any suggestions would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

yes you can use with MOST vinyl...especially the heat press vinyl...and they will stick


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I did a desgin with siser easyweed and rhinestones and the shirt was fabulous! Unfortunately when I washed it most of the stones were found in the bottom of the washer. May have been an error on my part but after this mishap I decided not to sell vinyl with rhinestones. After reading Charles post where it can be done I am sure it could be a number of reasons why it did not work for me but I just assumed the two did not work together. Maybe I will try it again sometime because that design was awesome!


Katrina


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

when I press rhinestones, I turn shirt inside out and re-press from the back about 4-5 sec...helps to insure the glue is set. oh yes..I will put silcone or teflon or parchment inside when I do first press so glue will not stick to inside back of shirt

For those who wish to test..put one or two stones on a piece of vinyl and press on a scrap material..then wash to see ..


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I first pressed the vinyl following the Siser instructions, then I lined up the rhinestones and pressed for about 20 sec. Did not press the inside of the shirt. Like I said it could have been a number of reasons why it did not work for me but one day when I have some time I will give it a second try. Maybe press the inside as you did.

Katrina


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I am attending classes w/Roland on Feb 9/10 I will see what they say about type of vinyl to use. I first saw application to vinyl at ISS show last year


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

charles95405 said:


> I am attending classes w/Roland on Feb 9/10 I will see what they say about type of vinyl to use. I first saw application to vinyl at ISS show last year


Wow that's great make sure you post back here to let us know.

Katrina


----------



## grace1456 (Feb 3, 2009)

Yes! I would love to hear as well. I will be attending ISS show in Orlando & I am hoping to get this figured out there.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

charles95405 said:


> I am attending classes w/Roland on Feb 9/10 I will see what they say about type of vinyl to use. I first saw application to vinyl at ISS show last year


Charles,
Just wanted to know if you found out anything in your class about the vinyl and rhinestone application?


Katrina


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

The folks at Roland said the rhinestones will stick to vinyl ...like eco from Imprintable or from Siser...I will try some later on my own


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I have done a lot of hoodes sweatshirts like this with siser and easy weed and stones on top, as well as the speciality hologram vinyl ect,, just make sure and repress everything inside and then a final press again over the top,,
works like a charm,, 
Sandy Jo
MMM


----------



## jimmyjam2009 (Apr 28, 2010)

if you ae doing rhinestone on plastisol you must put in on a almost cured plastisol which has the catalyst in it 
that you use for vinly jackets the press it and finallly cure it by runinng trough the dryer , it works


----------



## jimmyjam2009 (Apr 28, 2010)

if you ae doing rhinestone on plastisol you must put in on a almost cured plastisol which has the catalyst in it 
that you use for vinly jackets the press it and finallly cure it by runinng trough the dryer , it works


----------

